# OLH - Oldfields Holdings



## Purple XS2 (3 January 2008)

As humble a stock as one is likely to find, but with a P/E of 8.7, and a dividend of 5.6% (DRP available), it makes all the snazzy stuff in my portfolio look like doodly-squat.

Oldfields is a paint-and-ladder supplier. (I bought a ladder of theirs in a Melbourne hardware last year. Nice ladder.)

They have a couple of statements in an A.S.X. announcement today, firstly they've taken over a garden shed business in Adelaide (OLH's home town).

Oh yeah, and they're in the process of expanding their footprint in China. Sums up this mob entirely: who needs China when there's Adelaide.

52 week high-low is 1.22 - 0.85. (the low was January 2007). Closing price this arv at 1.16.

I know this sounds like a ramp, but can anybody find reasons against having this one in the mix?


----------



## YELNATS (3 January 2008)

*Re: OLH - Oldfields Holdings Limited*



Purple XS2 said:


> Oldfields is a paint-and-ladder supplier. (I bought a ladder of theirs in a Melbourne hardware last year. Nice ladder.)
> 
> They have a couple of statements in an A.S.X. announcement today, firstly they've taken over a garden shed business in Adelaide (OLH's home town).
> 
> I know this sounds like a ramp, but can anybody find reasons against having this one in the mix?




In these volatile days, sometimes it does the psyche good to survey the neighbouring landscape from a ladder and seek the solace of a backyard shed.


----------



## Rainmaker2000 (3 January 2008)

*Re: OLH - Oldfields Holdings Limited*

Nothing wrong with a good old ramp......I've got to say more people should do the Peter Lynch thing and see the product, look up the small company behind it because that's where the small investors make their honey...........before the big guys jump on board adding premium to the price

Their ladders are too over priced for me..hehe...but then they certainly have a cosy relationship with the Wattlyl Trade outlets I've seen them in..

Seriously, the difference between residential property and shares (one difference) is that you can buy an ordinary Aussie stock like this or maybe 100 like it and you get potentially an exceptional long term investment.......whereas, if you did the same with residential property right now, you would be heading for a headache.....sure there may be some little gems out there in property but on ASX there are pastures of unfound value...for example, I found a little manufacturer the other day with a PE of 2.9.......where can you find property with that return from your loungeroom in your Pijamas


----------



## Dona Ferentes (10 January 2021)

_still doing what they say_:  
Oldfields Holdings Limited (OLH) is engaged in 
(i) importing and distribution of paint brushes, paint rollers, painter's tools and accessories 
(ii) manufacturing and distribution of scaffolding and related equipment, and 
(iii) hiring and erection of scaffolding and related products. 

The majority of operations of OLH are conducted in Australia.  Market cap $15million. Listed on ASX in 1960. A grand total of 19 trades in 2020.
https://www2.asx.com.au/markets/trade-our-cash-market/directory (sort List Date; #6 )

Managed to lose $1.5million on revenue of $24million






 ........... Earnings (LHS) .............................................................................            ...............................................Return on Equity (RHS) ............


*2020 financial year was a year of change and transformation. 
The 2020 financial results were impacted by the following:*
- The scaffold division has been affected by both the building downturn as well as COVID-19. Though the revenue was marginally lower, the profitability was significantly impacted by restructuring costs and lower margin in general due to competition. 
- The paint division has been less affected by COVID-19 and has benefited from the new sales channel development and introduction of new products. Revenue has increased and EBITDA was close to breakeven. 
- Head office costs increased mainly attributable to increase in costs on new senior executives, restructuring and insurance costs.

*During the year, the following changes have been made in the business:*
- Strengthening of the senior management team. 
- The organisational structure has also been reviewed. The roles and job descriptions have been redefined to increase operational efficiency. A few key positions have been replaced to refresh the company’s culture.
- The first few tranches of the new equity provided the company to fully repaid all outstanding financial liabilities with Westpac as well as the shareholder’s loan in February 2020. The remaining new equity, which was completed in April 2020, further enhanced the company’s capability to grow and develop new initiatives. 
- New Board members have provided new expertise, energy and directions to the company.  
- New systems and processes have been implemented though some areas are still in progress. 
- Further development in new sales channels for the paint division (for example offshore markets in NZ and UK).

( Acrow ACF seem a safer bet)


----------

